# Suche ein Gaming-Headset ohne Ohr-Muscheln^^



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

Moin allerseits,

ich frage mich wieso nicht (fast) jeder solche Probleme hat... 

Also ich höre immer über mein 5.1 System Spiele usw.
Ich sitze aber nicht am Schreibtisch sondern habe mich auf mein Sofasessel hingeflenzt.
Und ich suche ein Mikrophon.

Standard Tisch-Mikrophone fallen aus mehreren Gründen (schlechte Erfahrung, sitze nicht am tisch, möchte nicht beim spielen über den Tisch gebeugt sitzen) flach.

Headsets fallen bei mir flach da ich nicht möchte daß meine Ohren mit diesen Muscheln abgedeckt sind.

Momentan habe ich so ein Keawatten Mikrophon, nur die Qualität ist net so gut und ich bekomme zu viel von der "Umwelt" mit (nicht ich sondern das Mik^^)

Am liebsten wäre mir halt etwas daß ich um meinen Kopf stecken könnte wie ein normales HEadset halt, nur eben ohne Ohrmuscheln sondern nur mit Mikrophon. Bei Amazon und google habe ich leider nur welche mit 1 Ohrmuschel gefunden.

Ich frage mich halt ob ich eine Marktlücke bin die noch nicht bedient 
wird oder ob ich noch andere Möglichkeiten habe und was für Vorschläge ihr habt.

Vorschläge aus jeder Preisklasse sind willkommen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

muss das auch 5.1 sein? ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

genau! ich möchte ein 5.1 Mikrofon !


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Ich mein die Kopfhörer, denn 5.1 ohne "Muscheln" geht an sich gar nicht. 

Oder suchst Du *nur* ein Mic? 

So reine mics "für den Kopf" gibt es in der tat nicht, da man das alles normalerweise auch durch so Ansteckmics lösen kann. Du kannst aber natürlich auch ein Headset nehmen und die Kopfhörer-teile einfach "abschneiden" oder so.


Vlt. is Dein Ansteckmic auch einfach zu weit weg. Was für eines haste denn? zB das hier http://www.amazon.de/Olympus-ME-15-Mikrofon-DS-2300-WS-300/dp/B000815CF4  oder http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00046109-Lavalier-Mikrofon-LM-09/dp/B00006JB4R/  
Wenn das mic zu empfindlich ist, nimmt es halt auch eher die Sachen auf, die "drumrum" passieren, und die headset-mics sind ja idR nur 2-3cm vom Mund weg im gegensatz zu Ansteckmics.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich mein die Kopfhörer, denn 5.1 ohne "Muscheln" geht an sich gar nicht.



Ich hab Deinen Scherz schon kapiert, mein Beitrag war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint 



> Oder suchst Du *nur* ein Mic?



Ja^^



> So reine mics "für den Kopf" gibt es in der tat nicht, da man das alles normalerweise auch durch so Ansteckmics lösen kann. Du kannst aber natürlich auch ein Headset nehmen und die Kopfhörer-teile einfach "abschneiden" oder so.



Das werde ich u.U. mal mit so einem Teil für 10-20 Euro probieren...



> Vlt. is Dein Ansteckmic auch einfach zu weit weg. Was für eines haste denn? zB das hier http://www.amazon.de/Olympus-ME-15-Mikrofon-DS-2300-WS-300/dp/B000815CF4  oder http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00046109-Lavalier-Mikrofon-LM-09/dp/B00006JB4R/
> Wenn das mic zu empfindlich ist, nimmt es halt auch eher die Sachen auf, die "drumrum" passieren, und die headset-mics sind ja idR nur 2-3cm vom Mund weg im gegensatz zu Ansteckmics.



KA welches ich habe, müßte ich zu Hause nachgucken. Aber so ein HEadset ist da wohl besser wegen der Distanz zum Mund nicht (auch wegen den "drummrum" Geräuschen.

Was hälst Du von dem? http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-PC-860-Stereo-Headset/dp/B0013NPWWE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273151887&sr=1-3


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Für 10€ darf man natürlich nix erwarten, aber für Sprachübertragung wird es reichen.


ps: was ja klar ist: wenn Du über Deine Boxen Musik+Gamessound hörst, dann kommt der Sound nunmal genauso laut am MIc an, wie er an Deinem Kopf bzw. Ohren ankommt. Es wird also nicht möglich sein, dass man NUR Deine Stimme hört übers Mic, außer Du machst den Sound bei den Boxen so leise, dass Du schon durch leises reden deren Sound übertönst. 

Bei geschlossenen Headsets kommt ja kein Sound nach außen, selbst wenn man SEHR laut hört kommt der nur sehr leise raus, daher gibt es das Problem in DEM Fall nicht.


----------



## Look (6. Mai 2010)

Natürlich gibt es solche Mikrofone die man wie ein Headset tragen kann, aber keine Lautsprecher haben, nennen sich z.B. Kopfbügelmikrofon, man kann auch nach Hinterkopfbügel in Verbindung mit Mikrofon Headset suchen.

Billige sind mir aber nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

Danke euch beiden 

Ich werde mal nach diesen Kopfbügelteilen suchen 

Mir ist schon klar daß der Sound bei beiden gleich ankommt (Boxen und Mik). Es  soll bei Mikrophonen aber auch so Umgebungsgeräushe ausblenden Optionen geben. Außerdem  mache ich wenn ich wenn ich im TS bin sowieso Lautstärke ziemlich leise

Ach ja, mein derzeitges Mikrofon ist: http://www.amazon.de/Vivanco-EM-35-Elektret-Kravatten-Mikrofon-stereo/dp/B000KPUM8K

Mir ist chon klar daß man für 10 Euro nichts erwarten kann. Ich will nur ab und an mit Leuten im TS reen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Erucu (6. Mai 2010)

Warum holst du dir kein Bluetooth Headset? Da gibts recht günstige die bequem am bzw im Ohr getragen werden und dadurch dein 5.1 Erlebnis kaum trüben. Für gewöhnlich werden dabei dann auch nur die Stimmen der anderen Spileer auf dein Ohr übertragen, womit die Kommunikation wesentlich leichter ist.

Problem ist aber, dass billge Headsets für gewöhnlich nur schlecht die Umgebungsgeräusche rausfiltern können, sprich deine Mitspieler werden sich weiterhin beschweren


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

So, wenn ihr mich nicht davon abhaltet werde ich mir wohl http://www.amazon.de/img-Stage-Line-HSE-152A-Kopfb%C3%BCgelmikrofon/dp/B000WL7LI6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273161132&sr=1-16 hólen


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2010)

Erucu schrieb:


> Warum holst du dir kein Bluetooth Headset? Da gibts recht günstige die bequem am bzw im Ohr getragen werden und dadurch dein 5.1 Erlebnis kaum trüben. Für gewöhnlich werden dabei dann auch nur die Stimmen der anderen Spileer auf dein Ohr übertragen, womit die Kommunikation wesentlich leichter ist.
> 
> Problem ist aber, dass billge Headsets für gewöhnlich nur schlecht die Umgebungsgeräusche rausfiltern können, sprich deine Mitspieler werden sich weiterhin beschweren


Weil ich Ton sehr leise habe^^  Hast Du da gute Vorschläge, Preis egal? (Bis 100).

Meine Mitglieder beschweren sich nciht da ich TS einstellen kann  Es geht mir eher um die Qualität (kein rauschen usw.). Auseren nervt mich die Ansteckmöglichkeit meines Geräts da der normale  Anstecker abgebrochen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

bei dem Mic bin ich nicht sicher, ob das nicht nur für "profis" ist und "phantomspeisung" braucht - das ginge dann nicht mit der normalen Mic-Buchse, sondern da müßte noch ein Mic-Preamp dazwischen.

Erkundige Dich vlt. mal beim Hersteller.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> So, wenn ihr mich nicht davon abhaltet werde ich mir wohl http://www.amazon.de/img-Stage-Line-HSE-152A-Kopfb%C3%BCgelmikrofon/dp/B000WL7LI6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1273161132&sr=1-16 hólen


Selten sowas hässliches gesehen


----------



## Look (6. Mai 2010)

Oh, es gibt die auch in billiger, zumindest seh ich hier auch welche unter 50 €, da dürfte doch was dabei sein, was nicht ganz so filigran ist.

http://www.ts-audio.biz/tsshop/WGS/2355/Kopfbuegelmikrofon.htm


----------



## Vordack (7. Mai 2010)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, wenn ihr mich nicht davon abhaltet werde ich mir wohl http://www.amazon.de/img-Stage...  hólen
> ...


Ich find es sieht fast schön Pink aus    Dann mögen es vielleicht auich Frauen und sagen mir daß ich mit dem Teil Sexy aussehe^^

Und es soll super Qualität haben^^

@Look

Danke für den Link. Kennst Du Dich mit den Teilen aus? KönntestDu mir eins mit der Standard-Walkman Buchse für unter 50 empfehlen oder eine gute Marke?

Danke


----------



## Look (7. Mai 2010)

Nope, ich weiß wonach man suchen kann, was ich hier ja auch gesagt habe, aber mit den Dingern ansich kenne ich mich nicht aus, sry.


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2010)

Vlt findest du ein günstiges Kehlkopfmikrofon.


----------

